# Q9650 - mal nicht 'Extreme' im Preis



## jetztaber (20. Mai 2008)

Geht es nach HKEPC, wird Intel im dritten Quartal 2008 den Q9650 Core 2 Quad Prozessor auf den Markt bringen. Das schöne daran wird sein, dass er den Spezifikationen des derzeitigen QX9650 weitestgehend entsprechen wird, aber nur ungefähr die Hälfte kosten soll.

Er wird demnach über 12 MB Cache und einen Takt von 3 Ghz sowie einen FSB-Takt von 1333 Mhz verfügen. Dem Rotstift zum Opfer dürfte dabei allerdings das Hauptmerkmal der Extreme-Editionen, der frei einstellbare Multiplikator des QX9650, fallen.

Intel wird auch den Core 2 Duo E8600 veröffentlichen, der über 6 MB Cache, einen Prozessortakt von 3.33 Ghz und ebenfalls über einen FSB-Takt von 1333 Mhz verfügen wird. Der Preis für diesen Prozessor soll nach HKEPC um 266.- US-Dollar liegen. Der Preis für den E8500 soll dann auf ungefähr 183.- US-Dollar fallen.

Weitere Preissenkungen betreffen in erster Linie den Q9550 (2.83 Ghz), dessen Preis von 530.- US-Dollar auf 316 US-Dollar und den Q6600 (2.4 Ghz), der von derzeit 224.- US-Dollar auf 203.- US-Dollar sinken sollen.

Quelle: Translated version of http://www.hkepc.com/


Intels Prozessorpalette würde dann so aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

Der Q9450 hält sich aber verdammt hartnäckig im Preis, der ist seid Einführung kaum billiger geworden, liegt wohl an der immer noch sehr großen Nachfrage.


----------



## Klutten (20. Mai 2008)

Die Tatsache, dass AMD derzeit nicht gerade in der Lage ist potente Konkurrenten zu liefern, zwingt Intel nicht zum Preisdumping. Dazu kommen noch gewisse Abkommen zwischen den beiden Firmen und der Abverkauf alter 65nm Prozessoren. Vorrangig beliefert Intel nun erst mal den Markt von PC-Herstellern, bevor das Endkundensegment versorgt wird.


----------



## mille25 (20. Mai 2008)

genau, so ist es richtig, schöööön runter mit den preisen! 

ich will den q6600 für 100 sehen^^ dann schlag ich zu^^


----------



## McZonk (20. Mai 2008)

Eine interessantes Vorhaben von Intel. Allerdings denke ich, dass der fehlende freie Multi gerade beim ExtremOC starke Einschränkungen mit sich bringt. Für einen potenten 24/7 Rechner ist diese CPU allerdings sehr interessant


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

Winfuture schreibt in ihrer News, dass der q9450 komplett vom Markt verschwinden soll und durch den q9400 ersetzt wird...glaub ich irgendwie nicht.

Aber wenn der q9550 zum Preis des q9450 zu haben wird, werde ich dann zu diesem greifen, der taktet schließlich paar MHz höher.

Quelle: WinFuture.de - Intel: Neue CPUs und Preissenkung im 3. Quartal


----------



## low- (20. Mai 2008)

Schön zu hören! Aber ich finde es schade das es nicht bald mal den E7200 für unter hundert Euro zu haben gibt...und das der Q6600 auch schon seit längerem auf seinem Prei stehen bleibt


----------



## Hyperhorn (20. Mai 2008)

Der E8600 ist endlich mal wieder ein Dualcore, den man für SPi etc. im Subzero-Einsatz gebrauchen kann. Dank 10er Multi fällt die BIOS-Wahl leichter (PP), die Mainboards müssen nicht so extrem gepusht werden.


----------



## jetztaber (20. Mai 2008)

Hyperhorn schrieb:


> Der E8600 ist endlich mal wieder ein Dualcore, den man für SPi etc. im Subzero-Einsatz gebrauchen kann. Dank 10er Multi fällt die BIOS-Wahl leichter (PP), die Mainboards müssen nicht so extrem gepusht werden.



Ich lauer mittlerweile Monate auf das Ding... Es wird Zeit.
Wobei ein Q9650 auch die eine oder andere Überlegung wert ist. Mal sehen, was sich Boardmäßig noch tut und wo im Herbst die Preise von DDR3 angesiedelt sind. Aber ganz oben auf der persönlichen Wunschliste steht der E8600.


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2008)

Zwar ohne X aber der Preis ist trotzdem noch extrem


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

Das gleiche ist letztes Jahr mit dem Core 2 Extreme X6800 passiert. Im Sommer kam dann der E6850 mit 333MHz FSB für 300. Im Vergleich hat der Extreme auch um die 1000 gekostet.


----------



## Tommy_Lee (20. Mai 2008)

Hm also dann wird es kein Q9450 mehr sondern der Q9550 oder gar der Q9650 je nach Veränderung.

mfg

Tom


----------



## der8auer (20. Mai 2008)

Musst doch sowieso gerade sehr viel Glück haben einen Q9450 zu bekommen bei der Nachfrage oder?


----------



## push@max (20. Mai 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Musst doch sowieso gerade sehr viel Glück haben einen Q9450 zu bekommen bei der Nachfrage oder?



Vereinzelt kann man bei geizhals einen in der Tray Version bekommen, die Boxed Variante hab ich noch niemals lieferbar gesehen. Der Preisunterschied liegt gerade bei saftigen 25 zugunsten der Boxed.

Allerdings steigt der Preis für die Tray Version auch grad wieder heftig an, 284 wollen die jetzt haben obwohl wir irgendwann schon mal bei 263 waren.

Aber Angebot und Nachfrage, ne


----------



## MrKnaller (23. Mai 2008)

Also ich hab mir den QX9650 vor nem Monat(da war er noch der schnellste) für 740 gekauft! Wenn der "Normale" dann Ende des Jahres für 560 zu haben ist, würd ich eher sagen das ich nen Schnäppchen gemacht habe! 6Monate warten und keinen Multiplikator, sowie schlechtern Lüfter und dafür gerade mal 180 gespart! Ne Danke!


----------



## push@max (23. Mai 2008)

MrKnaller schrieb:


> 6Monate warten und keinen Multiplikator, sowie schlechtern Lüfter und dafür gerade mal 180 gespart! Ne Danke!



Wieso sollte es dann einen schlechteren Lüfter geben?


----------



## MrKnaller (23. Mai 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wieso sollte es dann einen schlechteren Lüfter geben?


Weil die Extreme-Modele(nur die neuen 45nm-Modele) über einen speziellen Lüfter verfügen! Ein reisen Teil, ich hab voll Schwierigkeiten gehabt das in mein riesiges Lian Li PC-p80 zu kriegen. Und den ersten RAM-Slot von meinen X48-DQ6 hat der auch überragt. So konnte ich keine Module mit hohem Kühlkörper verwenden!
Das Teil hat sogar einen Schalter für zwei Modi, einmal "Performance" und ein mal "Quiet"!


----------



## Haxti (24. Mai 2008)

mille schrieb:


> genau, so ist es richtig, schöööön runter mit den preisen!
> 
> ich will den q6600 für 100 sehen^^ dann schlag ich zu^^



Forget it! Der x2 6000 geht immernoch auf 50+ bei eBay raus


----------



## jign (24. Mai 2008)

Und das schöne am Extrem ist ja nicht der Takt sondern der freie Multi, auf diese 3Ghz bekomme ich jeden quad aber auf 5 ? Da bezweifel ich einfach mal das das so viele Q9650er wie QX9650er schaffen.

Das der Q9450 nicht im Preis gesenkt wird liegt übrigens daran das er ausverkauft werden soll, dann gibts je 2 quads je mit 6 und 12MB cache und eben noch den QX.

Würde mich aber mehr freuen wenn Intel mal die Verfügbarkeit in den Griff bekommt was bringt es einem wenn etwas billiger wird was man kaum kaufen kann ^^


----------

